# Being a coach...?



## DelawareDager (Jul 16, 2008)

Ultimately I would like to get involved in coaching cyclists/ tri-athletes/endurance athletes.....I have an associates in Exercise Science, Bachelors in Health and Behavior Science...I am prepping to go to Grad School of Exercise Physiology...or not.

Is there a better path to take? I've heard Physical Therapy school? Or are there other ways outside of Grad School to get into the industry (USA cycling programs)? 

Any infor would be greatly appreciated from coaches, part time coaches, wanna be coaches, I'm all ears! Thanks guys!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

I think there are several backgrounds that would work, including what you've done and are considering. After that I think the important thing is continuing to study what's being done and broaden your knowledge. I'm pretty sure one could be a very competent coach without participating in the USA Cycling program but I'd still do it as it provides another avenue for learning, making contacts and adds some credibility.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

DelawareDager said:


> Ultimately I would like to get involved in coaching cyclists/ tri-athletes/endurance athletes.....I have an associates in Exercise Science, Bachelors in Health and Behavior Science...I am prepping to go to Grad School of Exercise Physiology...or not.
> 
> Is there a better path to take? I've heard Physical Therapy school? Or are there other ways outside of Grad School to get into the industry (USA cycling programs)?
> 
> Any infor would be greatly appreciated from coaches, part time coaches, wanna be coaches, I'm all ears! Thanks guys!


I would suggest doing the accredited coaches course(s) offered by your national cycling federation as a starting point. If you expect to coach riders who are going to participate in races organised under the auspices of UCI/USAC and relevant affiliated state/ditrict associations and provide them with support, you will be required to be accredited/licenced/certified (whatever each country's appropriate regulations says) in order to be there/participate. It also typically provides for a level of legal/insurance protection, some for you but it also covers organisers.

Sure, the lower levels and doing the course doesn't mean you instantly become a good coach (or are guaranteed you ever will), but they do provide the fundamental tools and also make sure that some key due diligence items are covered (e.g. code of conduct, USADA/WADA requirements and so on).

Coaching generally is done 3 main ways:

1. you are a coach employed by a squad/team/or cycling body of some kind and provide mostly exclusive service to riders associated with your employer

2. you operate a coaching business and deliver services on a for fee basis

3. you provide coaching support as a part time/hobby or support activity for your club, school etc

So much depends on what path you are looking to take.

At RST we are looking for qualified (i.e. accredited) coaches with a good background in relevant displines to join our team:

http://www.cyclecoach.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=109&Itemid=132


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

It's a good idea to be connected to a coaching company to start. You'll learn a lot of the business and communication side, as well as what workouts to prescribe, level of support, amount of work, and how much to charge.


----------



## PhysioJoe (May 6, 2008)

I have a bachelors in exercise phys. The degree itself makes me barely more qualified to coach vs. your typical couch potato. It does, however, give me the science background to understand cycling related research, etc, that I read on a regular basis. This translates into me being able to effectively coach myself and a few friends. 

What is really annoying, local upscale gyms have personal trainers that "specialize in cyclists and triathletes." Who have a degree, run 4+ hour marathons, and think they are experts.

Based on who I have met, the best coaches are not only educated or fast on the bike. They use their education to design and closely follow training plans that make them fast, and understand how to do the same thing for others.

IMHO.

Physiojoe


----------



## DelawareDager (Jul 16, 2008)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> I would suggest doing the accredited coaches course(s) offered by your national cycling federation as a starting point. If you expect to coach riders who are going to participate in races organised under the auspices of UCI/USAC and relevant affiliated state/ditrict associations and provide them with support, you will be required to be accredited/licenced/certified (whatever each country's appropriate regulations says) in order to be there/participate. It also typically provides for a level of legal/insurance protection, some for you but it also covers organisers.
> 
> Sure, the lower levels and doing the course doesn't mean you instantly become a good coach (or are guaranteed you ever will), but they do provide the fundamental tools and also make sure that some key due diligence items are covered (e.g. code of conduct, USADA/WADA requirements and so on).
> 
> ...



Thanks, solid info. As far as schooling though....Do most coaches you know of have masters degrees or what? That's kinda where my head is at, at the moment....do I go to grad school and learn a bunch of BullShoooo that I cant really apply to what I want to do (organic chemistry and pathophysiology) or do I just start taking some of the aforementioned courses?


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

DelawareDager said:


> Thanks, solid info. As far as schooling though....Do most coaches you know of have masters degrees or what? That's kinda where my head is at, at the moment....do I go to grad school and learn a bunch of BullShoooo that I cant really apply to what I want to do (organic chemistry and pathophysiology) or do I just start taking some of the aforementioned courses?


Very few coaches would have a masters degree. A majority probably don't even have an undergraduate degree.

While you need an excellent grasp of the principles of exercise physiology as they pertain to cycling performance, being an expert in this is not the highest priority. 

Communication and interpersonal skills with your athletes (provided you are not talking/promoting bunkum) are paramount. As is a passion for working to bring the best out of cyclists. These are what's needed in spades to be a good coach and are fundamental. 

Then you layer on top of that the specialist skills and knowledge to aid you coach in a smart manner.

The level of detailed specific knowledge needed will vary, depending upon the level and nature of your athlete's competition and the amount of expert support you have available. 

If you are a solo coach, you will need to attain a good grounding in all elements that go into cycling performance, viz:
planning & communication
physiological
physical
psychological
performance management/modelling
proficiency

You will also need some business skills and acumen, especially if it's to be your primary/only source of income.

Much of what I talk about doesn't come from books and classes. It comes from application and experience.

Now if you are academically inclined, this is not to say you shouldn't do all those other things, just that in order to coach, well, you need to start coaching. Get the basic quals that enable you to at least start. Keep doing your studies, and start some coaching at your local level. Then as you go along, you'll be able to relate the academic to the real world practical application.

What you will find with a lot of athletes is they couldn't give a toss about lactate threshold this or anaerobic that. They just wanna know what to do in order to get faster or win that race.

Also bear in mind that cycle coaching is not, by and large, a highly paid profession. People do it because they have a passion for it and also it represents a lifestyle choice.


----------



## DelawareDager (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks alot, good stuff. $$ has never been overly important, I would rather do a job I love to do and take a little bit of a pay cut. Buts thanks again just what I was looking for


----------

